# The funny word/phrase of the day...



## Porkcastle (Apr 30, 2008)

Το βάζω εδώ γιατί δεν έχει να κάνει με μετάφραση, it's just for fun!

Πολλές φορές, ενώ ψάχνω στο νετ (ή απλά χαζεύω), πετυχαίνω λέξεις ή εκφράσεις που δεν ήξερα και μου κάνουν μεγάλη εντύπωση ή με κάνουν και βάζω τα γέλια μόνη μου. Κάποιες από αυτές σκέφτηκα να τις μοιράζομαι και μαζί σας (και, φυσικά, να μοιράζεστε κι εσείς, αν θέλετε).

Σήμερα, πέτυχα αυτό και έλιωσα:


_to goose someone:

"...Any action involving poking or proding of one's buttocks, as if you are being snapped at by a goose."

"...it is often done in a joking, playful manner between friends..."
_


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> _to goose someone:_
> 
> _"...Any action involving poking or proding of one's buttocks, as if you are being snapped at by a goose."_
> 
> _"...it is often done in a joking, playful manner between friends..."_


What is the difference between erotic and kinky?

Erotic: Using "goose" in the buttock-poking sense.
Kinky: Using the whole bird.


----------



## stathis (Apr 30, 2008)

Συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων για την παρέκβαση του κώλου (κυριολεκτικά) που ακολουθεί, αλλά θα έσκαγα αν δεν ρωτούσα.

Μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει σχετικά με το πότε και πώς καθιερώθηκε το πατ-πατ στα, εχμμμ, _οπίσθια_ ως ένδειξη επιδοκιμασίας και αναγνώρισης μεταξύ αθλητών; (π.χ. στο μπάσκετ μετά από καλάθι, ή όταν ένας παίχτης γίνεται αλλαγή)
(Μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται γελοίο να βλέπεις ένα τσούρμο μαντράχαλους να πιάνουν ο ένας τον κώλο του άλλου;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2008)

Κάτι είναι βρόμικο μόνο στο μυαλό του παρατηρητή.


----------



## Elena (Apr 30, 2008)

*The art of the butt touch....*



stathis said:


> Συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων για την παρέκβαση του κώλου (κυριολεκτικά) που ακολουθεί, αλλά θα έσκαγα αν δεν ρωτούσα.
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει σχετικά με το πότε και πώς καθιερώθηκε το πατ-πατ στα, εχμμμ, _οπίσθια_ ως ένδειξη επιδοκιμασίας και αναγνώρισης μεταξύ αθλητών; (π.χ. στο μπάσκετ μετά από καλάθι, ή όταν ένας παίχτης γίνεται αλλαγή)
> (Μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται γελοίο να βλέπεις ένα τσούρμο μαντράχαλους να πιάνουν ο ένας τον κώλο του άλλου;)








:) Πολλά λένε διάφοροι, αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει αυτό και αυτό.







Eπίσης:

http://basketbawful.blogspot.com/2008/04/word-of-day-butt-slap.html



*butt slap*_ (but slap) noun._ The act of patting or slapping a teammate on the posterior; used to acknowledge a great play or as a general display of camaraderie.

 [...]

Synonyms: Also referred to as either the ass slap or (more rarely) the sportsman's slap.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Έχουμε εξοκείλει εντελώς. Δεν φτάνει που αποκτήσαμε πρόγραμμα να βαράμε μύγες, σε λίγο θα αναζητούμε και πρόγραμμα να βαράμε κώλους. Το κωλοβάρεμα μάς έχει καταστρέψει!


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 30, 2008)

Εννοείτε ότι κωλοβαράτε ή ότι κωλοβαριέστε;

Το δικό μου funny word είναι το jew ως ρήμα, που σημαίνει κάνω σκληρά παζάρια (π.χ. "Ι jewed them down on the price"). Μην το χρησιμοποιείτε όπου λάχει όμως, μερικοί μπορεί να μην το δουν από τη θετική του πλευρά.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2008)

Για funny phrase(s) of the day, καταθέτω όλα τα rebuttals του world-famous "he who smelt it, dealt it" (ληφθέντων από εδώ):

He who denied it, supplied it.
He who deduced it, produced it.
He who attributed it, distributed it.
He who detected it, projected it.
He who perceived it, conceived it.
He who expressed it, compressed it.
He who related it, deflated it.
He who protested it, foam-crested it.
He who derided it, provided it.
He who maligned it, designed it.
He who smelled it, expelled it.
He who opined it, refined it.
He who rued it, brewed it.
He who revealed it, peeled it.
He who quipped it, ripped it.
He who knew it, blew it.
He who reported it, exported it.
He who decoyed it, deployed it.
He who averred it, disinterred it.
He who eschewed it, spewed it.
He who mocked it, knocked it.
He who tells of it, smells of it it.
He who spoke it, broke it.
He who disclaimed it, enflamed it.
He who exposed it, composed it.
He who noted it, floated it.
He who relayed it, sprayed it.
He who damned it, grand-slammed it.





He who said it, shed it.
He who relayed it, made it.
He who thought it, wrought it.
He who unearthed it, birthed it.
He who sensed it, dispensed it.
He who sensed it, commenced it.
He who spoke it, broke it.
He who disputed it, tooted it.
He who squeaked it, cheeked it.
He who berated it, created it.
He who sensed it, dispensed it.
He who spurned it, burned it.
He who noted it, floated it.
He who declared it, aired it.
He who blurted it, squirted it.
He who speaks it, reeks it.
He who spurned it, burned it.
He who committed it, emitted it.
He who shunned it, tail-gunned it.
He who rebuked it, nuked it.
He who hyped it, piped it.
He who blamed it, flamed it.


----------



## anna (May 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν φτάνει που αποκτήσαμε πρόγραμμα να βαράμε μύγες, σε λίγο θα αναζητούμε και πρόγραμμα να βαράμε κώλους.


Τι εννοείς; Ποιο πρόγραμμα βαράει μύγες;


----------



## stathis (May 2, 2008)

Αυτό.
(Του έχω πει να βάζει λινκ όταν κάνει ενδοφορουμικές αναφορές, αλλά αυτός το χαβά του. :))


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2008)

Μόνο σε νήμα με τίτλο "The funny word/phrase of the day" ταιριάζει αυτό:

*omo* _phr._ [1960s+] a signal used by a part-time or amateur prostitute, denoted by the placing of a packet of washing powder _Omo_ in one's window, indicating that the husband is away at sea and the woman is available for sex. [abbr. _o_ld _m_an _o_ut]

Οπότε κάποια που αγοράζει Omo μπορεί μεν να μην είναι τσαπατσούλα, αλλά πάντα θα υπάρχουν σκιές για το ουσιαστικό χωρίς το σκαπτικό πρόθημα.


----------



## Lina (Jul 14, 2008)

Βρήκαμε τι απορρυπαντικό αγοράζουν οι παστρικές.:)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2008)

Lina said:


> Βρήκαμε τι απορρυπαντικό αγοράζουν οι παστρικές.:)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2009)

*love = zero*

In tennis, _love_ means "zero". Tennis scores are love, 15, 30, 40, game, rather than 0-1-2-3-4, win. This word is an English rendition of French l'œuf "the egg" in a sense akin to the English phrase _goose egg_.

Από το Folk Etymology τού Dr. Goodword. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2009)

Αρχαία ελληνική λέξη που έμαθα σήμερα: *ψολοκομπία*. Η σημασία της, σύμφωνα με το Lidell-Scott: _thunderous talk,_ i.e. _empty noise; smoky_ (i.e. _empty_) _talk_. Στον Θησαυρό του Γιοβάνη: _κινδυνολογία χωρίς πραγματική απειλή_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2009)

Η λέξη εμφανίζεται άπαξ, στους _Ιππείς_ του Αριστοφάνη. Εξίσου σπάνιος είναι ο σκέτος _ψόλος_, άγνωστης ετυμολογίας, που σημαίνει αιθάλη, καπνός. Είναι από τις λέξεις που ξέρουν τα λεξικά. Τον _κόμπο_, πάλι, τον ξέρουμε από το _κομπάζω_. Το ΛΝΕΓ περιλαμβάνει τον κόμπο = καυχησιά στο λημματολόγιό του αλλά μην το δέσετε κόμπο ότι χρησιμοποιείται κιόλας. Η δική μου αγαπημένη λέξη για την καυχησιά είναι ο κλασαυχενισμός, που επίσης εμφανίζεται άπαξ στην αρχαία γραμματεία (LSJ: walk with one's neck awry, i.e. with an affected air, of the son of Alcibiades), αλλά γνώρισε πιένες στα νεότερα χρόνια.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2010)

Η αγαπημένη μου αστεία λέξη για σήμερα είναι ο *κρικητός*· πρόκειται για την ελληνική ονομασία τού χάμστερ.
Η λέξη _χάμστερ_ είναι γερμανική, αλλά η προέλευσή της είναι σλαβική (αυτό δίνει και το ΕΛΝΕΓ).
Οι γραφές *_κρικέτος_ και *_κρικετός_ είναι εσφαλμένες. Το θέμα είναι πως κατ' αναλογία θα πρέπει να είναι εσφαλμένο και το _κρικετόμυς_ με το οποίο είναι γεμάτο το Διαδίκτυο· ο Πάπυρος δίνει _κρικητόμυς_. Ωστόσο αναφέρει (αλλού) το _νανοκρικετός_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2010)

Βεβαίως *κρικητός*. Πρέπει να τσεκάρουμε πάντα μήπως είναι μακρό το e, μήπως είναι «ē». Και έτσι είναι! _Cricētus_.

Βρε τι πάθαμε μάθαμε πάλι!

Το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό το νήμα. Θα 'πρεπε να το 'χουμε ψωμοτύρι.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 21, 2010)

> The act of patting or slapping a teammate on the *posterior*;



To posterior phase που έγραψα σε άλλο νήμα αποκτάει καινούριο νόημα για μένα τώρα...


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2010)

H αγαπημένη μου αστεία λέξη για σήμερα είναι το *ξίκι*. Το _ξίκι_ προέρχεται από την τουρκική γλώσσα, και συγκεκριμένα από το _eksik_ "ελαττωματικός, λειψός", το οποίο με τη σειρά του προέρχεται από το παλαιοτουρκικό _egsük_ (με την ίδια σημασία): http://www.nisanyansozluk.com/?k=eksik. Υπάρχει και έκφραση «ξίκι να γίνει», παναπεί δεν με νοιάζει, δεν δίνω σημασία σ' αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρομαι, κάτι σαν «άιντε χαλάλι κι άι στο καλό». Όταν απευθύνεται σε πρόσωπο, είναι μια ήπια έκφραση για να πεις σε κάποιον «άιντε πάγαινε από 'δώ».

Το _ξίκι_ έδωσε και επίθετο _ξίκικος_, το οποίο σημαίνει "λιποβαρής". Παρεμπ, το _λιποβαρής_ προσφέρει μια σολομώντεια λύση και στο δίλημμα: _ελλειποβαρής_ ή _ελλιποβαρής_; Γράφεις «λιποβαρής» και καθαρίζεις! Σίγουρα; Χμμ, μάλλον δεν είναι όλα τόσο απλά σ' ετούτη τη ζωή... Όπως έχω γράψει και παλιότερα, για σκεφτείτε για λίγο ότι είστε στο χώρο της ιατρικής, διατροφολογίας, διαιτολογίας ή φυσικής αγωγής. Υπάρχουν δύο "λιπ(ο)-" που παράγουν σύνθετα· το ένα σάς δίνει _λιποβαρής_ για αυτόν που έχει βάρος λιγότερο του κανονικού, ενώ το άλλο _λιποκύτταρο_, _λιποσωμάτωση_, _λιποσυλλέκτης_ για έννοιες που σχετίζονται με το _λίπος_. [Κουίζ: Η _λιπόπυγος_ —αν, δηλαδή, υπήρχε μια τέτοια λέξη— θα ήταν στεατοπυγική ή ανορεξική;] Τέλος πάντων, εσείς επιλέγετε επομένως συνειδητά να πείτε και να γράψετε "ΕΛλιποβαρής", ώστε να είστε βέβαιοι ότι δεν θα σας παρανοήσουν (είναι σαν να αποφεύγει κάποιος να κάνει _σωστή_ χρήση της λέξης "ευάριθμος" επειδή φοβάται ότι πολλοί θα καταλάβουν το αντίθετο από 'κείνο που θέλει να πει).

Αυτό λοιπόν το _λιπο-_ που συνδέεται με το _λείπω_ (μέσω του συνοπτικού θέματος· πρβλ αόρ. β' _έ-λιπ-ον_) είναι, βέβαια, ήδη αρχαίο και έχει δώσει σύνθετα τα επίσης αρχαία _λιποθυμώ_, _λιποψυχώ_, _λιπόσαρκος_, _λιποταξία _και _λιπόξυλος_, και κατόπιν το _λιποβαρής_ [1891] μεταξύ άλλων. Το ΕΛΝΕΓ προκρίνει τη γραφή _ελλιποβαρής_, θεωρώντας ότι ο τύπος αυτός προέκυψε από το _λιποβαρής_ υπό την επίδραση του _ελλιπής_, ωστόσο το λημματογραφεί σαν να έχει προκύψει από απευθείας σύνθεση προθέματος _ελλιπο_- και -_βαρής_ (για το οποίο -_βαρής_ βλ. κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5524). [ΣτΖ: Το ΛΚΝ δεν λημματογραφεί ούτε _ελλιποβαρής_ ούτε _ελλειποβαρής_.] Πάντως προσωπικά έχω την αίσθηση πως αυτό που λέει το ΕΛΝΕΓ είναι το σωστό· κι άλλωστε κι εγώ πιο πάνω κάτι τέτοιο περιέγραψα πως πρέπει να συνέβηκε με τον σχηματισμό τής λέξης. Το πλήρες θέμα _λειπ_- μπορεί να απαντά σε άλλα παράγωγα του _ελλείπω_ (όπως π.χ. στα _έλλειμμα_, _έλλειψη_, _ελλειπτικός_), αλλά δεν υπάρχει πρόθημα _ελλειπο_- — παρά μόνον _ελλειψο_- και _ελλειπτικ_-. Επομένως μπορούμε να υιοθετήσουμε ως νέο πρόθημα το _ελλιπο_- με αφορμή το _ελλιποβαρής_, και να προσθέσουμε στην οικογένειά του και το _ελλιποσύμφωνο_ "είδος πνευματικής άσκησης όπου ο ασκούμενος συμπληρώνει μια λέξη ή μια φράση από την οποία έχουν αφαιρεθεί όλα τα σύμφωνά της". Αν, από την άλλη, επιθυμούσαμε και να ζευγαρώσουμε τον λόγιο σχηματισμό _(ελ)λιποβαρής_ με έναν που δεν είναι λόγιος (κατά το σχήμα _εμπροσθοβαρής - μπροστόβαρος_), έχουμε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα καθότι και το πρόθημα _λειψ_- πάλι σε λόγιες λέξεις όπως _λειψανδρία_ και _λειψυδρία_ απαντά, κι επομένως δεν βλέπω καμία τύχη στο _λειψόβαρος_ (κάποιος ωστόσο γράφει _λειψοβαρής_)· άρα εκεί το _ξίκικος_ είναι μια χαρά. Να σημειώσω, τέλος, ότι η μεταπτωτική βαθμίδα _(ελ)-λιπ-_ τού ρ. _λείπ-ω_ μπερδεύει αρκούντως τον κόσμο, με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί να γράφουν *_ελλειπής_ κλπ. [Κρίμα που το αρχ. _έλλυπος_ "θλιμμένος" δεν έδωσε παραγωγικό πρόθημα _ελλυπο_- — θα ήταν ταμάμ για λογοπαίγνια!]

Για όσους επιθυμούν να παρακάμψουν τον ορθογραφικό σκόπελο και τα διλήμματα του τύπου «να βάλω ΕΛ μπροστά ή όχι», υπάρχει και η βιβλική διέξοδος, από το βιβλίο τού Δανιήλ 5,27: καὶ αὕτη ἡ γραφὴ ἐντεταγμένη· μανή, θεκέλ, φάρες. τοῦτο τὸ σύγκριμα τοῦ ρήματος· μανή, ἐμέτρησεν ὁ Θεὸς τὴν βασιλείαν σου καὶ ἐπλήρωσεν αὐτήν· θεκέλ, ἐστάθη ἐν ζυγῷ καὶ εὑρέθη ὑστεροῦσα· φάρες, διῄρηται ἡ βασιλεία σου, καὶ ἐδόθη Μήδοις καὶ Πέρσαις. Βέβαια, ούτε το _θεκέλ_ αποτελεί σίγουρη λύση· παρόλο που είναι η συχνότερη μορφή, θα το βρείτε και παροξύτονο: _θέκελ_. [Να το γράφουμε תקל καλύτερα;]

Για μένα αστείο είναι και το ότι το _ξίκι_ διαφέρει μόνο κατά ένα γράμμα από το _ξίγκι_, που μας οδηγεί πάλι στο λίπος! Αλλά εκεί που δύσκολα μπορεί να οδηγηθούμε είναι πιθανότατα στο να συμφωνήσουμε πώς να το ορθογραφούμε τούτο το τελευταίο: _ξίγκι_, _ξίγγι_, _ξύγγι_ ή _ξύγκι_; Γι' αυτά, όμως, ας γράψει και κάνας άλλος. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2010)

Σπεκ, Ζαζ! Αλλά κρίμα δεν είναι να χάνεται η ανάρτηση μέσα στις αστείες λέξεις;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2010)

Η αγαπημένη μου αστεία φράση (αν και σοφή, φυσικά) για σήμερα:
Του τεμπέλη το τσαντίρι, του διαβόλου είν' εργαστήρι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2010)

Α μπράβο, εδώ θα τη βάλω. Μια παροιμία που βρήκα χτες, που την ξέρει μόνο το Παπυρολεξικό (ή, καλύτερα, δεν την ξέρει το διαδίκτυο), και μου άρεσε για τη χρήση της λέξης _συρμός_ με τη σημασία «σύρσιμο, ίχνη πορείας του φιδιού».

*Το φίδι θωρείς και το συρμό γυρεύεις.*
Λέγεται για εκείνους που ζητούν να βγάλουν συμπεράσματα από εικασίες, ενώ βρίσκονται προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων. 
(Word for word: Though you can see the snake, you're still looking for its trail.)

Κάποιος κάπου γράφει ότι στη χώρα του λένε το άλλο:
"If you can see the snake's trail, you don't need to see the snake as well".
Αλλά δεν ξέρω ούτε τη χώρα του.


----------



## melody (Jun 10, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι ταιριάζουν με το ύφος του νήματος, ωστόσο ιδού δύο αγαπημένες φράσεις από το "GRAFFITO" του Παύλου Ματεσι
*-Ήρθα Μονή στον τόπο σου * 
&
*-τα Αδολφικά δώρα*


----------



## sarant (Jun 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Α μπράβο, εδώ θα τη βάλω. Μια παροιμία που βρήκα χτες, που την ξέρει μόνο το Παπυρολεξικό (ή, καλύτερα, δεν την ξέρει το διαδίκτυο), και μου άρεσε για τη χρήση της λέξης _συρμός_ με τη σημασία «σύρσιμο, ίχνη πορείας του φιδιού».
> 
> *Το φίδι θωρείς και το συρμό γυρεύεις.*
> Λέγεται για εκείνους που ζητούν να βγάλουν συμπεράσματα από εικασίες, ενώ βρίσκονται προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων.
> ...



Συνονόματε, δεν μας διαβάζεις. Αν δεις εδώ
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6088
η παροιμία έχει ήδη αναφερθεί, αν και την είχα συσχετίσει με άλλην (και εγώ την ξέρω με "συρμή")


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2010)

sarant said:


> Συνονόματε, δεν μας διαβάζεις. Αν δεις εδώ
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6088
> η παροιμία έχει ήδη αναφερθεί, αν και την είχα συσχετίσει με άλλην (και εγώ την ξέρω με "συρμή")



Καλημέρα. Σας διαβάζω και σας ξαναδιαβάζω, αλλά δεν τα συγκρατώ πια τα έρμα. Ίσως, τώρα περισσότερο από ποτέ, χρειάζομαι την επανάληψη για να μάθω. (Μοναδική μου παρηγοριά που βλέπω σαραντάρηδες να χρησιμοποιούν την επανάληψη, ίσως για να πιστέψουν και οι ίδιοι αυτά που γράφουν.)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Η αγαπημένη μου αστεία λέξη για σήμερα είναι ο *κρικητός*· πρόκειται για την ελληνική ονομασία τού χάμστερ. [...] Οι γραφές *_κρικέτος_ και *_κρικετός_ είναι εσφαλμένες. Το θέμα είναι πως κατ' αναλογία θα πρέπει να είναι εσφαλμένο και το _κρικετόμυς_ με το οποίο είναι γεμάτο το Διαδίκτυο· ο Πάπυρος δίνει _κρικητόμυς_. Ωστόσο αναφέρει (αλλού) το _νανοκρικετός_.


Και αυτό το «κρικετοειδή» στην Απόφαση της Επιτροπής της 21/12/1992 σχετικά με την κωδικοποίηση του μηνύματος Animo (93/70/ΕΟΚ) είναι επίσης λανθασμένο: θα 'πρεπε να είναι _Κρικητίδες_ (πρβλ. _Καστορίδες_). Πολύ βιαστικά (μια που έψαχνα για κάτι άλλο) πρόσεξα επίσης ότι παρατονίζει τα _Νωδά_ (_Edenta_ αναφέρει το αγγλικό κείμενο, _Edentata_ είναι το σωστό — αλλά ούτως ή άλλως αυτή η κατηγοριοποίηση έχει εγκαταλειφθεί) σε *_νώδα_. Η λέξη «νωδός» (όπως και το λατινικό) σημαίνει: αυτός που δεν έχει δόντια, (κν.) φαφούτης.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2010)

Η αστεία λέξη για σήμερα είναι *ο κατώβλεψ*, μια λέξη που (πλάκα-πλάκα) προσφέρει αμέσως λύση σε δύο φλέγοντα ζητήματα τα οποία βασανίζουν τον ομιλητή τής ελληνικής: Πρώτον, ποιο είναι το αρσενικό τής λέξης _χαμηλοβλεπούσα_ (αν και σε παράδειγμα χρήσης από την Καθημερινή διαπιστώνουμε καίρια σημασιακή διαφοροποίηση), και δεύτερον, ποιος είναι ο δόκιμος τύπος για το περιβόητο _wildebeest_ (προφ. _βίλντεμπιστ_, κάτι σαν τη γνωστή Λέσχη — αν και οι υστεροαποικιακοί αγγλόφωνοι το παρέφθειραν και σε _γουίλντεμπιστ_, τρομάρα τους), κτήνος θαυμαστό το γένος τού οποίου καλείται _*Κοννοχαίτης*_ στα καθ' ημάς — _*γκνου*_, *γνου*, *νιου*, *νου*, ή μήπως το εξελληνισμένο *γνυς* (και με του οποίου την κλίση, όταν κάπου αυτή καθίσει, θα εμπλουτίσουμε ευθύς, το θρεντάκι με τα εις -ύς);

Ο τύπος _κατώβλεψ_ πάντως διαθέτει το πλεονέκτημα της παράλληλης ύπαρξης και λογιότατης (_καθαρολόγος που φαίνεται, χειλικόληκτα θέλει_) και ομαλότατης (κατά τα πολλά σε -_ωπας_ και το _πρίγκιπας_) κλίσης, αρτύζοντας ευχάριστα τη ζωή και τη γλώσσα μας. Και φυσικά το λιγότερο που μπορούμε να καταθέσουμε προς τιμήν των ανά τον κόσμο αναξιοπαθούντων γνυών είναι το ακόλουθο κείμενο από το τεύχος 77 (Μάιος 1843) του περιοδικού _Αποθήκη των Ωφελίμων Γνώσεων_ (ακριβώς από κάτω η εικόνα με τίτλο «Αγέλη Κατωβλέπων», η οποία συνοδεύει το άρθρο για τον θρυλικό Κατώβλεπα), στο οποίο διατηρήθηκε η ορθογραφία του πρωτοτύπου (η οποία περιλαμβάνει και το ότι τα _παραπολύ_ και _επιτοπλείστον _γράφονται σε μία λέξη):





Το προτεταγμένον ζώον καλείται Γνυς υπό των Αφρικανών· το δε όνομα Κατώβλεψ έδωκεν ο Αιλιανός εις άγριόν τι ζώον φοβεράς όψεως, κατοικούν την Αφρικήν, και περιγραφόμενον υπ' αυτού εις τρόπον, εξ ου φαίνεται πιθανώτατον ότι εννοούσε τον Γνυν. Ο Πλίνιος λέγει ότι γεννάται εις την Αιθιοπίαν, παρά τας πηγάς του Νείλου· ότι είναι μετρίου μεγέθους, αλλά βραδυπόρος, ότι έχει ογκώδη κεφαλήν, κλίνουσαν προς τα κάτω, και ότι το βλέμμα του είναι θανάσιμον — περιγραφή βεβαίως ανάρμοστος εις τον Γνυν, και παραπολύ απροσδιόριστος και υπερβολική. Ο Γνυς όμως είναι τόσον αλλόκοτον ζώον, ώστε δεν πρέπει να εκπληττώμεθα εάν οι αρχαίοι απέδιδον εις αυτόν τεραστίους ιδιότητας. Φαίνεται ως σύνθετος εκ του ίππου, του βοός, και της ελάφου, διότι μετέχει εκ του χαρακτήρος και των τριών, μάλιστα δε του ίππου· τωόντι, ο τράχηλος, το σώμα, και η ουρά του είναι απαράλλακτα ως ευσχήμου μικρού ίππου· ο τράχηλος καλύπτεται υπ' ορθίας και πυκνής χαίτης, η δε ουρά είναι μακρά και κατάχυτος. Τα σκέλη είναι λεπτά, ρωμαλέα, άριστα συνηρμοσμένα, και όμοια των της ελάφου· η δε κεφαλή και τα κέρατα μας ενθυμίζουσι τον βούβαλον. Οι οφθαλμοί επαπειλούσι, και εμφαίνουσι μεγάλην θηριωδίαν· τα κέρατα, κοινά εις αμφότερα τα γένη, εξαπλούνται ως περικεφαλαία επάνωθεν του μετώπου, όθεν κλίνουσι προς τα κάτω μεταξύ των οφθαλμών, έπειτα δ' εξαίφνης στρέφονται προς τα άνω, στρογγυλευόμενα και λεπτυνόμενα όσον προβαίνουσι, και λήγοντα εις άκρα μετρίας οξύτητος. Η τοποθεσία των είναι τοιαύτη, ώστε επισκιάζουσι τους οφθαλμούς, επιφέροντα ύποπτον και εκδικητικήν πρόσοψιν. Επί των μυκτήρων ίστανται χονδραί τρίχες όμοιαι θυσάνου, και η σιαγών και ο λάρυγξ είναι κεκαλυμμένα με ταυτοειδείς τρίχας, αποτελούσας δασύν πώγωνα· πλήρης δε χαίτη εξαρτάται εκ του υποκάτω μέρους του τραχήλου, και εκ του μέσου των εμπροσθίων μελών. Η κεφαλή του Κατώβλεπος είναι βαρεία, ως η του βοός· το δε στόμα ή ρύγχος αυτού, ον πλατύτατον, σχηματίζει δύο τινά παραρτήματα, εν εφ' εκάστου άκρου, άτινα καλύπτουσιν, ως δικλίδες, τας οπάς των μυκτήρων, δυναμένων να ανοίγωνται και να κλείωνται κατ' αρέσκειαν.

Οι Κατώβλεπες γεννώνται εις τας πεδιάδας της Νοτίου Αφρικής, και τας λοφώδεις χώρας, όπου περιπλανώνται ποτέ μεν μόνοι, ως επιτοπλείστον δε αγεληδόν· μεταναστεύουσι δε κατά τας ώρας του ενιαυτού. Αγνοείται μεν έως πού εκτείνονται εις το ενδότερον· και εις τα απώτερα όμως μέρη, όπου διήλθον περιηγηταί, απήντησαν αγέλας, και κατεδίωξαν αυτάς· διότι το κρέας των τιμάται και υπό των εγχωρίων και υπό των αποίκων. Είναι όμως αγριώτατοι και δυσπρόσιτοι. Άμα όταν ίδωσιν εχθρόν, διατρέχουσι το πεδίον, όχι ατάκτως και συγκεχυμένοι, αλλά κατά σειράν, ακολουθούντες οδηγόν· ενώ δε βλέπονται μακρόθεν καλπάζοντες επί της πεδιάδος, παρεμφέρουσι τοσούτον με τους ραβδωτούς ονάγρους —κάτοχους των αυτών ερημιών— ώστε, αν έλειπε και η του χρώματος διαφορά, ήθελον ευκόλως εκλαμβάνεσθαι αντ' εκείνων. Το χρώμα των είναι γενικώς βαθύ μελάγχροινον, η ουρά των λευκόφαιος, και η χαίτη σχεδόν λευκή. Ταχύτητα, ως εμφαίνεται εκ της ρωμαλεότητος και συναρμογής του σώματος αυτών, έχουσι μεγίστην· πριν δε δράμωσιν, ορμώσιν ένθεν κακείθεν, λακτίζουσι, κερατίζουσι, και δεικνύουσι σφοδράν συγκίνησιν. Σπανίως τολμώσι να προσβάλωσιν άνθρωπον, εκτός οπόταν στενοχωρηθώσι παραπολύ ή τρωθώσι· τότε δε υπερασπίζονται μετ' απελπισίας· πίπτοντες επί των γονάτων, ορμώσι κατά του θρασέος εχθρού των μετά παραδόξου ισχύος και σφοδρότητος, και, αν δεν ήναι άριστα προητοιμασμένος, αφεύκτως θανατόνεται.
Οπόταν ο Κατώβλεψ αλωθή νέος, ημερόνεται άνευ πολλής δυσκολίας· συμπεριφέρεται δε μετά των βοών, αβλαβώς υπάγων εις την νομήν, και πάλιν επαναστρέφων· φαίνεται όμως ότι ολίγοι μόνον γεωργοί ημερόνουν αυτούς, καθό υποκειμένους εις θανατηφόρα εξανθήματα της επιδερμίδος, ά και μεταδίδουν εις τα λοιπά ζώα. Περιωρισμένος ων, καταντά θηριώδης, και δεν δύναταί τις να πλησιάση αυτόν άνευ προφυλάξεως· αι θήλειαι είναι ήττον επικίνδυνοι των αρρένων, και μάλλον ευάγωγοι.

Η θέα του ερυθρού χρώματος λέγεται ότι παροξύνει το ζώον τούτο. «Προς διασκέδασιν,» λέγει Άγγλος περιηγητής, «εδένομεν κόκκινα χειρόμακτρα εις ράβδον, και ανυψούμεν αυτήν ενώπιον των Κατωβλέπων· ούτοι δε επήδων τήδε κακείσε, έτυπτον τας πλευράς με τας μακράς ουράς των, και ανώρυττον την γην με τας οπλάς αυτών, σφοδρώς ηρεθισμένοι, και εις το φαινόμενον έτοιμοι να ορμήσωσι καθ' ημών· έπειτα δε, καθ' ην στιγμήν εμέλλομεν να πυροβολήσωμεν, έφευγον τάχιστα· και απομακρυνόμενοι, παρίστανον το αυτό κωμικόν θέαμα.»


----------



## crystal (Sep 6, 2010)

Και μόλις άκουσα ραδιοφωνικό παραγωγό να γκρινιάζει για τη ΔΕΘ (είναι της μοδός η γκρίνια, αν δεν γκρινιάζεις δεν είσαι καλλιεργημένος/εναλλακτικός/προοδευτικός/γνήσιος χίπστερ), κλείνοντας με την εκπληκτική φράση: _*χίλιοι κώλοι όλοι κι όλοι, μας χαλάσανε την πόλη!*_

Ειδικά η Θεσσαλονίκη έχει να επιδείξει τέτοια πληθώρα εκπληκτικών φυσιογνωμιών στη δημόσια ζωή της, που η φράση της ταιριάζει γάντι...


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 6, 2010)

...η οποία (αμυδρά διαφοροποιημένη) ακούγεται στο τραγούδι ''ΟΕ ΟΕ'' , των Άγαμων Θυτών!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2010)

Σήμερα έμαθα άλλη μια λέξη την οποία αγνοούσα (στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση): Πρόκειται για τη *γαϊδάρα*, που χρησιμοποιείται στη ζαργκόν τής πιάτσας για να περιγράψει το *rolling garment rack*.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

*βιζακίων *[gen.pl.] μικρών λίθων 'small stones' (Suid.). [πηγή: _Etymological Dictionary of Greek_ (Beekes)]

Δηλαδή «βιζάκια» είναι οι μικρές πέτρες; Δύσκολα θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ αστειότερη λέξη για σήμερα! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2012)

Και μετά επιμένετε ότι δεν προφέρεται διαφορετικά το -υ- από το -ι-.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μετά επιμένετε ότι δεν προφέρεται διαφορετικά το -υ- από το -ι-.


Μα είναι προφανέστατα αληθές τελικά αυτό που λέγεται ότι το σχήμα τού ύψιλον είναι σημαντικότατος φορέας εννοίας λόγω του κοίλου του σχήματος: Εάν είναι βιζάκια (ήγουν φλαταδούρα) τότε γράφονται με το επιπεδόσχημο γιώτα — εάν όμως είναι τροφαντά τότε θέλουν το υπερήφανα μαστοειδές ύψιλον.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

*Visus* πάντως είναι αυτός που βλέπεις ή αυτός που είδες (μετοχή του _video_ «βλέπω»). Έδωσε τη λέξη _visa_. Όσο και να βλέπεις αυτό το όραμα, το _visus_, με -i- θα μένει.
:drool:

Και *βιζάκα* στον Κριαρά


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και *βιζάκα* στον Κριαρά


Πάντως (στα σοβαρά, τώρα) ο Beekes δεν θεωρεί απόλυτα σίγουρη τη σημιτική προέλευση· θεωρεί πως είναι εξίσου πιθανόν η λέξη να είναι και προελληνική λόγω του _-ακ-_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2012)

*αστεργάνωρ* αυτή που δεν θέλει άντρα (από το στερητικό _α_- + _στέργ(ω)_ + _ανήρ_)

Μου φάνηκε αρκετά αστεία λέξη — και σίγουρα είναι χρήσιμη για όποιον παίζει κρεμάλα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2013)

Η σημερινή αστεία λέξη είναι ο *φερτάκιας*, παναπεί ο ρουφιάνος που καρφώνει στην αστυνομία. Ο σχηματισμός της λέξης είναι σαφής, από το _φέρνω _(πρβλ. κ. _φερτός_) και το —συνήθως μειωτικό— παραγωγικό επίθημα -_άκιας _(πρβλ. _παρτάκιας_,_ κορτάκιας _κ.ά.). Η λέξη είναι παλιά αλλά, όπως συνήθως συμβαίνει με λέξεις του υποκόσμου, αλεξικογράφητη στα μείζονα λεξικά πλην του Πάπυρου.

Για τον σχηματισμό με βάση το _φερτ_- συγκρίνετε και τη λέξη *φερτίκια *(_τα_), παναπεί τα κόμιστρα, όπου το παραγωγικό επίθημα είναι μεν το -_ίκια _αλλά —όπως και στην περίπτωση του _-(τ)άκιας_— το ταυ στο _-(τ)ίκια_ ευνοείται από παρόμοιες λέξεις που το έχουν: _βρετίκια_, _μπατίκια_.

ΥΓ Και, χάρη στους ιντερνετικούς αυτόματους μεταφραστές, η επιχειρηματική ιδέα της ημέρας είναι ο «φερτάκιας οφθαλμιατρικής» — whatever that is.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 26, 2013)

Εδώ βρίσκουμε κάμποσες παράξενες λέξεις (προσέξτε τη συμβολή της τρισχιλιετούς στο σχηματισμό πολλών απ' αυτές) και δη εικονογραφημένες καλλιτεχνικά.

Δείγμα:
*Scripturient*
Possessing a violent desire to write.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2013)

Η μαγεία τού _scripturient_ (το οποίο δεν είναι λεξιπλασία, αλλά κανονική λέξη λατινικής προέλευσης, ούτε άπαξ λεχθέν) είναι που θυμίζει _prurient_ (αρχικά που έχει φαγούρα, έπειτα που έχει περιέργεια, τέλος ασελγής και φιλήδονος). 

Άψογη λέξη το _scripturient_. Να τη θυμόμαστε. Έχει και ουσιαστικό, *scripturiency*.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2014)

*σαλούφα *— η αστεία λέξη της ημέρας για σήμερα
Κυριολεκτικά, η μεγάλη μέδουσα του είδους Aurelia· συνηθέστερη χρήση, μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός για γυναίκα.
Αγνώστου ετύμου λέει το ΛΚΝ, δεν την λημματογραφεί το ΛΝΕΓ (2012), υπάρχει στο Αντίστροφο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2016)

...
*αναγαμμίζω*: Στρίβω, κάνω στροφή σε σχήμα του γράμματος Γ: 
οι Φράγκοι αναγαμμίσασιν (Xρον. Mορ. H 7053 (έκδ. _‑γαμήσασιν_· διόρθ. Ξανθουδίδης))_. 
_[<πρόθ. _ανά _+ ουσ. _γάμμα _+ κατάλ. _‑ίζω_· πβ. _αναγαμμαδίζω _(11. αι., LBG) και _γαμματίζω _(10. αι., LBG)]


Σχετικό νήμα, ανεστραμμένο: *Πώς λέμε το σxήμα J στα ελληνικά;*


----------

